# Beautiful rabbit on Ebay



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Before I report this one can anyone offer the bunny a home?
DOUBLE TIER RABBIT HUTCH NEAR BLACKPOOL on eBay (end time 15-Sep-09 10:52:25 BST)


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Before I report this one can anyone offer the bunny a home?
> DOUBLE TIER RABBIT HUTCH NEAR BLACKPOOL on eBay (end time 15-Sep-09 10:52:25 BST)


shame there so far away!

those bunnies are gorgeous!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

What is wrong with people :cursing: To far away from me, and I think the OH would move out if another one turned up


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I think it's two bunnies isn't it?
Can't believe what they have put at the bottom that unless you want the two rabbits then don't bother bidding on the hutch.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

i have cross posted this information to an animal rescue forum - hopefully someone on there will be able to help! (fingers crossed)


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

omg how heartless !! too far from me aswell  :cursing:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Aww god i hope someone can give them a home.....bless the bunny looks lovely


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

GSDlover4ever said:


> i have cross posted this information to an animal rescue forum - hopefully someone on there will be able to help! (fingers crossed)


Thank you, everything is crossed for them.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Awwww i would love them.. A bit too far tho


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I tried to email them but its been removed


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I tried to email them but its been removed


awwwww i hope they are safe and get a good home!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> I tried to email them but its been removed


Oh no, god only knows where they will end up now, hope they get the new owners they derserve.


----------

